# Wow



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 16, 2006)

These kind of people piss me the fuck off.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=06f7a28c-6712-4333-8e87-57952da57d40

" I'm Dominic 5'11'' 175-180lbs, jacked and stacked to the max, i'm the biggest health freak you'll ever meet............I'm addicted to tanning, and NITRIC OXIDE, I've taken every supplement, but steroids, protein = life. I'm also not down for shittalkers, I hate that shit, I hear you talk shit, I will come after you, i don't play that UFC bullshit, I'll own your ass."

this kid needs to get his ass beaten, and then think about puttin a shirt on.


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2006)

Who gives a shit? There will always be people like that and concerning ourselves with them just ends up in unneeded stress.

...but yeah, that kid looks like a huge tool.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2006)

And you need to get a life for given a shit about what he thinks. Here is an idea: worry about yourself.  I am sure you have alot to figure out for yourself, so start in your own backyard, before you start picking up other peoples shit.


----------



## Double D (Dec 16, 2006)

Why is he holding his boobies?

Frankly if a fellow such as him would like to write this about himself I couldnt care less. Theres no reason for anyone to care actually. Yes he is a tool, however why concern yourself with him? He doesnt make or break us.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 16, 2006)

I thought this was going to be about World of Warcraft.  I'm disappointed.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> I thought this was going to be about World of Warcraft.  I'm disappointed.



Here you go.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 16, 2006)

He's cool.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Here you go.



That episode is awesome.  I'd love to try the game but it's seeing those things that make me hold off.    

"We totally pwned him".

"You're such an r-tard!"


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Dec 16, 2006)

and he curls 20(5 for the bar?) pounds!!!!

WATCH IT ALL, HERCULESE HERCULESE!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2006)

who cares if some scrawny punk has a big ego?


----------



## Soul of Sol (Dec 16, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> I thought this was going to be about World of Warcraft.  I'm disappointed.








 sad thing is, so did I. I just got the Burniung Crusade beta invite last night. Meh, rather study my NASM stuff.


----------



## Soul of Sol (Dec 16, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> That episode is awesome. I'd love to try the game but it's seeing those things that make me hold off.
> 
> "We totally pwned him".
> 
> "You're such an r-tard!"



 It's a cool game, like most MMOs it's unbalanced between the ranged vs melee. And it's a HUGE time sink. It really had me hooked for a few months 10 hours a day every day. I'm glad to be back in the temple...my gym.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> who cares if some scrawny punk has a big ego?


Hey!  Lego my ego!


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 16, 2006)

w.a.r_32 said:


> These kind of people piss me the fuck off.
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=06f7a28c-6712-4333-8e87-57952da57d40
> 
> ...



I think you have a crush on him


----------



## Mudge (Dec 16, 2006)

If this profile isn't a complete joke then just ignore it, some people are *AMAZING* idiots.

They should be entertaining or serving as a warning to others, don't get pissed off by idiots or they just waste your time.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 16, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> who cares if some scrawny punk has a big ego?



Bingo. I hope someones life is a little more exciting that they don't have to watch this guy.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2006)

Mudge said:


> If this profile isn't a complete joke then just ignore it, some people are *AMAZING* idiots.
> 
> They should be entertaining or serving as a warning to others, don't get pissed off by idiots or they just waste your time.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2006)

The poor kid looks like he's more addicted to nitrous oxide, if he holds his breath for 2 seconds he'd be braindead...


----------



## goob (Dec 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


>



Damn it Doms.... I've told you to stop damaging my iceberg with your *boat*.



The insurance people are going to have a field day......

.....I don't think _natural disaster_ will cut it this time....


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, I see the "shaking you head" part of this.  The kid does suck.  Unless you live by him what can you do about it?  Send him angry emails?


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 16, 2006)

*Lmfao.*

Hahaha well weel weel, if isnt someone that has a crush on me, hahah, i thought a little bitch like you one day would say somethin so retarded, yet idiot that barbell isnt a 25 lber you moronic fuck it's a 50 lb dumb bell, maybe you're stupid to look beyond the MORE THAN one weight you stupid blind fuck, you feel like you can beat my ass? I
ll be more than gladly to give you my address and you can bring yourself and fake ass pic fuckin fag.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Dec 17, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> Hahaha well weel weel, if isnt someone that has a crush on me, hahah, i thought a little bitch like you one day would say somethin so retarded, yet idiot that barbell isnt a 25 lber you moronic fuck it's a 50 lb dumb bell, maybe you're stupid to look beyond the MORE THAN one weight you stupid blind fuck, you feel like you can beat my ass? I
> ll be more than gladly to give you my address and you can bring yourself and fake ass pic fuckin fag.



      


hahahahahahah

You are waaaayyy too little to be talking shit and calling people out.....Your grammer sucks as well you fucking re-re Ricky Retardo ass.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 17, 2006)

hahahahah, thats all you gotta say? 
"your grammar sucks" but you can't even make a complete sentence, wow, you're an idiot, back that shit up, faggot, we'll see how little you are, 187 @ 9% bodyfat,  I think that is past normal standards, you imbecile. 
Don't even get me started, you won't be able to back up your shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2006)

I hardly understood what you wrote earlier either.

"faggot"  Ya know, that word can be spelled all sorts of ways and it still gets the point across.

Fagget
Faggot
Faggit
Faggat

xxst3, tell us how you got the "point."


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm not worried about either one that has TRIED to insult me because both of them haven't gotten very far in life, esp if he was searching thru myspace all day, haha, and happen to come across mine and such. I'm not worried about it, I just find this very amusing.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> I'm not worried about either one that has TRIED to insult me because both of them haven't gotten very far in life, esp if he was searching thru myspace all day, haha, and happen to come across mine and such. I'm not worried about it, I just find this very amusing.


 That wouldnt happen to be you would it?


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 17, 2006)

yea this a whole post about me lol and someone told me about it ,why?


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Just thought it was funny, so you joined just for that reason?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 17, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> yea this a whole post about me lol and someone told me about it ,why?



Hey Foreman,  How is the nursing degree going?


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 17, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> hahahahahahah
> 
> You are waaaayyy too little to be talking shit and calling people out.....Your grammer sucks as well you fucking re-re Ricky Retardo ass.



Hes on st3r0idz man, I wouldn't fuck with him


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 17, 2006)

haha nah im gonna look around eventually i havent had time and all to get around and shit


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 17, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> haha nah im gonna look around eventually i havent had time and all to get around and shit



How big are your pipes, 13"-14"?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> yea this a whole post about me lol and someone told me about it ,why?



Holy shit, wait a min.  You joined this site to reply to a few critics?


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Akira is finally catching up.....bout time big boy.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 17, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> How big are your pipes, 13"-14"?



Hey - 13 inch pipes look good when you have a 30 inch chest.


----------



## Jay-B (Dec 17, 2006)

its weird how'd he even know to come to this website and look at this thread, something is a lil off


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 18, 2006)

Nah i dont have pipe cleaner arms try like 17.4 inches on the left and 17.6 on the right, and my chest is 43 inches not 30, fuckin moron, and once again, I haven't been able to get around with the site, pretty soon I will, its different when you have a job and friends that care about you. Pretty much I was told by someone on this site, not gonna mention names, which I think it's pretty funny that a person would even care what another looks like, esp when it's another guy looking at another one, pretty homosexual if you ask me, so let's hear the logical reasoning here. I have yet to see any, except for the people that stood up for me and didn't even know me, they're pretty sane people, those are the ones I have respect for, not for idiots that care about ones looks.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 18, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> Nah i dont have pipe cleaner arms try like 17.4 inches on the left and 17.6 on the right, and my chest is 43 inches not 30, fuckin moron, and once again, I haven't been able to get around with the site, pretty soon I will, its different when you have a job and friends that care about you. Pretty much I was told by someone on this site, not gonna mention names, which I think it's pretty funny that a person would even care what another looks like, esp when it's another guy looking at another one, pretty homosexual if you ask me, so let's hear the logical reasoning here. I have yet to see any, except for the people that stood up for me and didn't even know me, they're pretty sane people, those are the ones I have respect for, not for idiots that care about ones looks.



those are the smallest 17.6" arms i've ever seen


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 18, 2006)

Hahah, you haven't seen them flexed, and if you do, i could show you an old pic when they were 16 inches, I believe I still have it, I mean I usually work on the biceps everyday so yea and who are you to judge, I don['t see one pic of you? Least I have the common sense to put up a real picture of myself, genius aren't i?


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 18, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> Hahah, you haven't seen them flexed, and if you do, i could show you an old pic when they were 16 inches, I believe I still have it, I mean I usually work on the biceps everyday so yea and who are you to judge, I don['t see one pic of you? Least I have the common sense to put up a real picture of myself, genius aren't i?



Dude, I really think you got your quads and your arms mixed up. Check in your collection of photos and get back to me on that


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 18, 2006)

LMAO LMAO, hahaha, not at all, if you post a picture of yourself then Ill show you the proof, at least i have proof, youre prob some fatass faggot that is tryin to think he can insult me, lol you havent gone far buddy try again LOL, check in with a recent picture as well dumbfuck. look past the 4 pics on my myspace, idiot


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 18, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> LMAO LMAO, hahaha, not at all, if you post a picture of yourself then Ill show you the proof, at least i have proof, youre prob some fatass faggot that is tryin to think he can insult me, lol you havent gone far buddy try again LOL, check in with a recent picture as well dumbfuck. look past the 4 pics on my myspace, idiot





I'd leave a picture comment, but I wouldn't want to make your boyfriend angry!


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 18, 2006)

First of all buddy your arm's are not that big, don't lie to yourself. Second of all, you explained to us why your arm's are not even 17"

"I mean I usually work on the biceps everyday so yea"


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 18, 2006)

Second of all I am from Ohio, therefore it isn't to hard to come across a kid's page like your's. I saw your gay little comment's on a friend's page resulting in me making this post.

ROIDZ = LIFE DUDE!! 

Yet you don't even have 16" arms


----------



## maniclion (Dec 18, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> Hahah, you haven't seen them flexed, and if you do, i could show you an old pic when they were 16 inches, I believe I still have it, I mean *I usually work on the biceps everyday so yea and who are you to judge*, I don['t see one pic of you? Least I have the common sense to put up a real picture of myself, genius aren't i?


A bodybuilding board where it is common knowledge that working biceps everyday is the lamest thing in the world, what'd you do get a bottle of prednisone from daddies medicine cabinet and think you just scored roids or something...anyway thats why these other guys are picking at you because jacked and stacked means more than just being really, really skinny where what little muscle you do have has no choice but to be seen.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 18, 2006)

maniclion said:


> A bodybuilding board where it is common knowledge that working biceps everyday is the lamest thing in the world, what'd you do get a bottle of prednisone from daddies medicine cabinet and think you just scored roids or something...anyway thats why these other guys are picking at you because *jacked and stacked means more than just being really, really skinny where what little muscle you do have has no choice but to be seen*.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Dec 18, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> Nah i dont have pipe cleaner arms try like 17.4 inches on the left and 17.6 on the right, and my chest is 43 inches not 30, fuckin moron, and once again, I haven't been able to get around with the site, pretty soon I will, its different when you have a job and friends that care about you. Pretty much I was told by someone on this site, not gonna mention names, which I think it's pretty funny that a person would even care what another looks like, esp when it's another guy looking at another one, pretty homosexual if you ask me, so let's hear the logical reasoning here. I have yet to see any, except for the people that stood up for me and didn't even know me, they're pretty sane people, those are the ones I have respect for, not for idiots that care about ones looks.




Im done talking shit but I dont believe for the least that you have 17inch arms, I have pics of me in my gallery and Ill even go one step further and list my stats even though they arent impressive.

Im 5'8" 180lbs and have 15" arms even, and with you being 5'11" 175-180lbs but have 17" arms, something just doesnt add up...Not to say Im big or anything but my arms look bigger than yours IMO, and so does my chest.








Me = 15" arms







you = 17.6" arms???? 

Again, Im not trying to talk shit, but right now you are just asking for it lol, I really think you are lying, I also don't believe that is 50lbs you are curling there like you said...

That just doesnt add up, it has 2 10s on it plus the 5lbs? bar.....that is 25 pounds, to get 50 pounds you would need 2 more tens and two 2.5 pound plates on there...so are those 2.5 pound plates behind those 10s that are on there???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey BT....if ya look at it...there are two 10's then his hand, so figuer another two on the other side = 40...plus whatever the bar and collars are.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 18, 2006)

His DB has 2 tens on each side I know that and the bar with collars will weigh 5 lbs I have the same one, unless his is solid lead or gold???  I'll give him 45, but I will say that I could strike a pose with a 110 pound db and claim my arms were 22" until I was blue in the face and I would except the bashing I would get from it, but god dammit don't ever make fun of that little spiky wave thing on my forehead!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

maniclion said:


> but god dammit don't ever make fun of that little spiky wave thing on my forehead!!!!


dam..I've been meaning to bring that up at some point....where's the fun in it now?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Dec 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey BT....if ya look at it...there are two 10's then his hand, so figuer another two on the other side = 40...plus whatever the bar and collars are.



ahhh ok I can accept that, Ill give him 45 pounds...Hell Ill give him the benefit of the doubt and say 50 pounds...but those aren't 17.6" arms.....


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 19, 2006)

I believe his arms are 17".


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 19, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I believe his arms are 17".



Under a magnifying glass


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 19, 2006)

LMAO that pic is old, and i usually rep out with 45s now that pic is march my main max one handed Dumbbell curl is 65 lbs 2 times at 1 set,





Now this pic is also from march at 16 inches
Now as for W.A.R youre 5 7 , youre short as fuck, same with bazooka, youre short and should be packin more mass but you are not, yea im taller than you and its usually harder for taller people to gain weight, but yet and having more trouble and youre smaller than me, should be easier for you to gain, idiot youre doin somethin wrong.
Now as for WAR, you're from Ohio, congrat like i fuckin care id call you but youre too much a bitch to leave Mayfield.
Mack, i've geard better insults from retarded kids, lame.
And as for Macilion, roids was a nickname, dumbass, no deca or drols etc for me.
And you can work biceps everyday, wont be catabolism or other breakdowns, i switch up the routines weekly so no mass is lost, and why would i lie on the internet im not trying to impress anyone, the point of a forum ask questions and receive formation, not judge others unless asked.
Thanks to burner02 and Doublebase , it is noted.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 19, 2006)

this deserves the gheyest thread of the year award


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 19, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> LMAO that pic is old, and i usually rep out with 45s now that pic is march my main max one handed Dumbbell curl is 65 lbs 2 times at 1 set,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO. You say it's obviously not working for me/us? When today I stepped on the scale and weighed 166.3lbs at 5'7". And you what 5'11" and 170? There's no way your arm's are that big.... So obviously your the one with the fucked up routine. Another thing, height has nothing to do with how easy it is to gain weight, stop making yourself sound so foolish. It's genetics, your metabolism. Hell you could be 6'3" and have the slowest metabolism and gain weight easier than somebody 5'7" with a fast metabolism. I take in over 4500+
calories a day, I work for the weight that I gain, and my metabolism is VERY FAST. Before I got my diet in check I must have only eaten about 3000 calories maybe a little over a day, and I was losing weight when I began lifting until the members on this forum helped me get my shit straight.


I posted this saying how I hate people like you for the simple fact that you said "ROIDZ=LIFE" and your little statement's below that about beating EVERYONE'S ass, when I can assure that everyone will beat your ass. Do you take Glutamine or any Amino's or even a Multi? Even then, there is still a large chance that if you trained the same muscle everyday it is surely going to result in overtraining.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 19, 2006)

And buddy stop measuring around you delt, measure around your bicep and then you will actually see that your arm is not 17". The picture you posted makes your delt look huge but your bicep look even smaller.


----------



## Decker (Dec 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> ....but I will say that I could strike a pose with a 110 pound db and claim my arms were 22" until I was blue in the face....


Now you did it. I was going to post my pic but now you're telling everyone my secrets for hugeness.

Anyway, this kid is cool and we should all aspire to such guidodom.

I still can't get away from this site:

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showthread.php?t=322041&page=431


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hahahaha, how the hell did I miss this thread.  I fucking love this shit.  My arms in my avatar are 16" and no offense guy but they look massive compared to your 17" guns.  I know pictures can be deceiving, but come on man.  Who the hell cares anyway.  Your best bet is to read the stickies in the training forum and learn how to train correctly, then you can eventually get those 17" guns you really want.  Good luck to ya man!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2006)

maybe a *friendly* competition is in order... most gains in 3 months. no roidz allowed anal or otherwise. my money is on Kefe.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2006)

not hard to get a camera that makes it easy to see where the measuring tape stops.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> A bodybuilding board where it is common knowledge that working biceps everyday is the lamest thing in the world, what'd you do get a bottle of prednisone from daddies medicine cabinet and think you just scored roids or something...anyway thats why these other guys are picking at you because jacked and stacked means more than just *being really, really skinny where what little muscle you do have has no choice but to be seen*.



Bingo.  Hah, I steered away from this thread and I wish I hadnt.

His arms arent that big.  Ill also bet this dipshit doesnt know the size difference between a bicep and a tricep.

Whats funny about this kid is that he wouldnt say a god damn word to any of us who actually lift heavy weight and have legitamate measuring sizes of our ligaments...<~which Ill bet only 10% have.

People make up sizes and strength numbers to make up for how fucking weak they really are.  That is of course, without losing form.  

That pic looked like he was throwing up that 40+ DB.

Rookie.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm close to 6' and very skinny.  My normal BW was 155.  I gained 30lbs and my bicep was exactly 17" flexed at 185lbs.  It was 16.5" cold.  I might have measured wrong while it was cold.  I have very skinny legs and arms.  I don't even want to tell you how small my quads are. 

My arms looked very skinny but yet when I would measure them the numbers would be pretty decent.  Reason I speak in past tense is because since then I have lost 15lbs.  I haven't been able to eat well or lift since I have been moving.  Started up this past week.  Sore as shit.  I just did some squats and lunges with the bar the other day.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Get st3roid to train you.  He has the best ideas.  Like measuring your arm while wearing a jacket.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 19, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2006)

steroids suck ass. just a girls opinion


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Dec 19, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> LMAO that pic is old, and i usually rep out with 45s now that pic is march my main max one handed Dumbbell curl is 65 lbs 2 times at 1 set,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Retarded kids make fun of you too???


Well.....Ill leave that one alone...


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 20, 2006)

LMAOLMAO, well the aminos ive been taking Arginine, with the rest of the acid complex, plus lysine and such, and you wanna back that shit up WAR, you dont live too far fromme, I'll be glad to call you up
Hence also that picture is *FROM MARCH2006* HENCE THE TIME CHANGE, and no my biceps are insanely larger than my tri's, and youre having trouble gaining weight war putting over 3000 calories, ever check your carb intake dumbass? wow, you're a complete idiot then. I'm 5'11'' 183 now putting in over 2800 calories, and my weight doesn't flucatate at all. So you're either (a) an idiot (b) an idiot that doesnt know how to count his carbs and his protein intake , or c (just a fuckhead that doesnt know shit about lifting) i believe it's all three. If you're so badass WAR, come out to Euclid, and we can go up to the fit works together, and Ill let you work out with me, and you can then TRY to beat my ass, I'd pay for that.
 and for macilion, lol at you. hahah.

as for Fletcher, my arms are little bit bigger than yours, but mine are more Vascular, and that is part of the reason why I joined this site, get more information about things, and of course things like this, lol.

and haha at little wing, I don't do comps and such, Id get accused of it , i'm already where I want to be at, 5'11 183, just two more lbs and ill stick with that for me,without water weight and you can also then pay for that camera too little wing.

Now for Akira, I'd step up to you as well, I wouldn't give two shits, I ain't afraid of fuckheads like you, you are also welcome to come lift with me, if you'd like top be proven wrong.

Now doublebase is correct, you have to have the main pump and flex to get the right measurement, or else it wouldn't be legitimate. Thank you doublebase once again bro.

LMFAO at the rest of the posts, pathetic, the ones that are actually not against me have the best kudos.

I'm still laughing, that's pretty much all I can do, cause when i call people out like WAR they just backdown, such a shame shame shame


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 20, 2006)

Gheyest thread ever. 

Nice 15 inch arms though xxst3r0idzxx. Keep up the good work.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

which fit works do you train at?  I used to train at the one across from richmond mall or the one down on euclid ave. (at the corner of 91).


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 20, 2006)

yo pfunk I work at the Vitamin Shoppe right over next to the fitworks so I go there, I just got back from there , the one on rt 91.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 20, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> LMAOLMAO, well the aminos ive been taking Arginine, with the rest of the acid complex, plus lysine and such, and you wanna back that shit up WAR, you dont live too far fromme, I'll be glad to call you up
> Hence also that picture is *FROM MARCH2006* HENCE THE TIME CHANGE, and no my biceps are insanely larger than my tri's, and youre having trouble gaining weight war putting over 3000 calories, ever check your carb intake dumbass? wow, you're a complete idiot then. I'm 5'11'' 183 now putting in over 2800 calories, and my weight doesn't flucatate at all. So you're either (a) an idiot (b) an idiot that doesnt know how to count his carbs and his protein intake , or c (just a fuckhead that doesnt know shit about lifting) i believe it's all three. If you're so badass WAR, come out to Euclid, and we can go up to the fit works together, and Ill let you work out with me, and you can then TRY to beat my ass, I'd pay for that.
> and for macilion, lol at you. hahah.
> 
> ...



You have huge insecurity issues. Your biceps are small, your shoulders are small, you are small, you do not weigh 183 lbs, and you look like a gay underwear model. Stop the nonsense.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> yo pfunk I work at the Vitamin Shoppe right over next to the fitworks so I go there, I just got back from there , the one on rt 91.



yea.  I trained there for a bit when I was living at home after Kelly's Gym closed down (you are probably to young to remeber that place.  It was on Euclid ave too...It was a great place to train).

I either go to fitworks or King's in Bedford when I am back home now.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2006)

i love Arnold Schwarzenegger but really for guys in general being too bulky isn't a great look. you don't look bad it's your atrtitude people are getting on you for. you didn't come here under great circumstances but if you look around a little you probably will like it enough to calm down n stick around. hey at least you didn't introduce yourself by showing us your naked butt... have you met Jim Snow yet?


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 20, 2006)

Hahah, I'm far from INSECURE, i'm the most arrogant person you'd ever MEET, and actually Mack, I'm happy with the way I am, I can post a picture on the net, instead of a Logo from a truck, so if anyones insecure its you. If you don't believe it Mack you're more than welcome to come out to Ohio, I'll be glad to show you the ropes.

Oh thats sweet p funk we should lift together,  Yea i was gonna join Kellys gym over by Lakeshore and all, I live right over by there, I donno why it was closed down tho, i rem there was a shooting, hit me up sometime tho bro

and for little wing, I'm happy as hell with the way I look, I'm tan, , cut and strong, and not to mention, a pure guido =] HAHAA, yea im not aiming for the huge look, would be nice but no thanks, and if these people dont like my attitude, then they shouldn't be replying i am i am wrong please correct me but i know for a fact i'm not, haha, so yea, whos Jim Snow?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2006)

an older gentleman with a great sense of humor that made a big splash posting his butt in the gallery section. it was how a lot of us heard of him when he got here.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 20, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> Hahah, I'm far from INSECURE, i'm the most arrogant person you'd ever MEET, and actually Mack, I'm happy with the way I am, I can post a picture on the net, instead of a Logo from a truck, so if anyones insecure its you. If you don't believe it Mack you're more than welcome to come out to Ohio, I'll be glad to show you the ropes.



Listen, enough of the picture requests. You PM'd me 27 times asking for my pictures. I'm sorry bro, but i'm taken.

And for the record, you are not a guido. You live in Ohio


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> Listen, enough of the picture requests. You PM'd me 27 times asking for my pictures. I'm sorry bro, but i'm taken.
> 
> And for the record, you are not a guido. You live in Ohio



I grew up in OH...the son of two guidos.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I grew up in OH...the son of two guidos.



Witness protection program?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Witness protection program?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 20, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> Listen, enough of the picture requests. You PM'd me 27 times asking for my pictures. I'm sorry bro, but i'm taken.
> 
> And for the record, you are not a guido. You live in Ohio



Just tell him to look in your gallery.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2006)

Here is rarely seen footage of P-funk's parent's wedding...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Here is rarely seen footage of P-funk's parent's wedding...



wow!  talk about a low blow.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 20, 2006)

I dont mind arrogance and I dont mind people being cocky.  What I do mind and completely understand, is the reason this thread started.  st3roid is cocky for some reasons, but they dont exist here.  

Listen rookie, you can be proud of such things like being bigger than the kid down the street who is fucking better looking girls that you cuz of his baby face.  Not here.  Most of us have already gone down that road you are currently strutting and have even paved a new path.  The arrogance doesnt sell here and like I said earlier, you know you wouldnt say any of this cocky shit to any of us in real life.

I remember when I was your size.  I had a cocky thing going on.  I just felt like I was better than those who didnt work out.  However, I knew I still wasnt THAT big.  In fact, "big" didnt even apply...and I dont think it still does.  Feeling good about yourself when compared to most of general population is one thing, comparing muscle gains and performance results on here (or ANY bodybuilding forum), thats another story.  A funny story.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 20, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> comparing muscle gains and performance results on here (or ANY bodybuilding forum), thats another story.  A funny story.



There will always be someone bigger, stronger, faster, smarter, better looking, more money (unless you are Bill Gates) etc... then you.  Another thing to remember.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 20, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> LMAOLMAO, well the aminos ive been taking Arginine, with the rest of the acid complex, plus lysine and such, and you wanna back that shit up WAR, you dont live too far fromme, I'll be glad to call you up
> Hence also that picture is *FROM MARCH2006* HENCE THE TIME CHANGE, and no my biceps are insanely larger than my tri's, and youre having trouble gaining weight war putting over 3000 calories, ever check your carb intake dumbass? wow, you're a complete idiot then. I'm 5'11'' 183 now putting in over 2800 calories, and my weight doesn't flucatate at all. So you're either (a) an idiot (b) an idiot that doesnt know how to count his carbs and his protein intake , or c (just a fuckhead that doesnt know shit about lifting) i believe it's all three. If you're so badass WAR, come out to Euclid, and we can go up to the fit works together, and Ill let you work out with me, and you can then TRY to beat my ass, I'd pay for that.
> and for macilion, lol at you. hahah.
> 
> ...



EDITED Next threat gets an infraction


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea.  I trained there for a bit when I was living at home after Kelly's Gym closed down (you are probably to young to remeber that place.  It was on Euclid ave too...It was a great place to train).
> 
> I either go to fitworks or King's in Bedford when I am back home now.



P-Funk do you know Karol Fattori? or Karol Sabol? She used to be an aerobics teacher at Kelly's Gym before it closed down for year's.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

w.a.r_32 said:


> P-Funk do you know Karol Fattori? or Karol Sabol? She used to be an aerobics teacher at Kelly's Gym before it closed down for year's.



I don't because I never took aerobics.  I didn't know they had a teacher though?  When I was there, Kelly was always teaching the class.  Maybe the lady was there at a different time?  I was always there at 5 or 6am, and most aerobics classes are in the late morning.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2006)

w.a.r_32 said:


> Don't have trouble gaining weight.


Dude! You drive a Chevy! Does it have rims? Do they spin? 

C'mon, war...ya stepped over a bit on this post...

how about...take the guy up on his 'challenge.'
Worse case...you work out....
best case: you take this animosity...put it to the iron and then tear up the iron and go home.

beretta? Please.....


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Dude! You drive a Chevy! Does it have rims? Do they spin?
> 
> C'mon, war...ya stepped over a bit on this post...
> 
> ...



Doubt me that I have one.....Stupid shit has gone on over the year's and I have become extremly protective over myself and my family.

I would love to settle it in the gym.

And st3oridz I never once said "I would kick your ass" so get that thought out of your head. You wouldn't man up to 80% of the people on this site.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 20, 2006)

w.a.r_32 said:


> Doubt me that I have one.....Stupid shit has gone on over the year's and I have become extremly protective over myself and my family.
> 
> I would love to settle it in the gym.
> 
> And st3oridz I never once said "I would kick your ass" so get that thought out of your head. You wouldn't man up to 80% of the people on this site.


I'll kick both your asses and then conk your heads together, see I'm Moe and you 2 are Curly and Larry and thats how how it's gonna be see, so whaddya gonna do about?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2006)

Why would I doubt that you have a gun? 
You're getting bent over somebody says over the internet?

Are you incinuating that I, Me personally wouldnt do that? Brotha...you have no idea. I've been a bouncer for some time now...Im the 1st or one of the 1st people in my club to handle any and all situations....I was also almost fuqqin killed this past summer from helping a friend and getting my face slashed by some piece of shit w/ a box cutter.

Don't tell me I wouldn't 'man up'...I've paid my dues.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Why would I doubt that you have a gun?
> You're getting bent over somebody says over the internet?
> 
> Are you incinuating that I, Me personally wouldnt do that? Brotha...you have no idea. I've been a bouncer for some time now...Im the 1st or one of the 1st people in my club to handle any and all situations....I was also almost fuqqin killed this past summer from helping a friend and getting my face slashed by some piece of shit w/ a box cutter.
> ...



I wasn't reffering to you, I was reffering to st3roids when I said "man up"


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2006)

gotcha.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> gotcha.



Yeah, cool it Burner.  You gots mad respect round her.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Yeah, cool it Burner.  You gots mad respect round her.


I'm pretty sure that w.a.r_32 is a guy.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm pretty sure that w.a.r_32 is a guy.



You obviously aren't down with the lingo now days.  Just ask KEFE.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Yeah, cool it Burner. You gots mad respect round her.


werd...
plus...I'd hate to have to break out my insane advanced Tae-Bo can of whoop ass...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> You obviously aren't down with the lingo now days.  Just ask KEFE.






Doublebase said:


> Yeah, cool it Burner.  You gots mad respect round *her*.



.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, that is all I have to say.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 21, 2006)

DOMS said:


> .



You don't listen to Nelly?  Come on, son.  Get with it.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 21, 2006)

I still wish this was about World of Warcraft.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

LMFAO LMFAO, So i'm not a guido because I live in Ohio?
Wow, didn't know you had to be a fake gotti to be italian, what a shame.
HAHAH, too bad both my parents are wops, idiot.
And this shit about PM's about pics, TOO bad I could screen shot that and show the world how bad you are at lying, such a shame you are if you can't insult anyone without telling a lie, what a shame to life you may be.

And Alkira, i would im not scared of people like you, seriously why live of bein' scared of idiots like you, I'm not all about being big and strong and im about commitiment and health, and now reading your gay statement has wasted my time, cause truthfully noone gives two shits.

and as for war he did say he could kick my ass lol, "everyone" includes you war, so basically you said something and you're backin down, fuckin minors,
i'm not scared as i said before, whats your point here war? There is really a logic here if you ask me? 

lol at mancilion , three stooges are gangstuhs

oh thats cool i guess little wing, guy must have mad props lol

this post has gotten past illogical


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2006)

i married two italian men, one i met in portland maine the other in a small mill town in northern maine called millinocket. now i'm dating another from canada. _most_ of the ones i know are in italy but they're all over


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> LMFAO LMFAO, So i'm not a guido because I live in Ohio?
> Wow, didn't know you had to be a fake gotti to be italian, what a shame.
> HAHAH, too bad both my parents are wops, idiot.
> And this shit about PM's about pics, TOO bad I could screen shot that and show the world how bad you are at lying, such a shame you are if you can't insult anyone without telling a lie, what a shame to life you may be.
> ...



Youre an internet tough guy.  Why would you be scared of me?  You would be in person and it doesnt take me to say that, but your myspace profile.

Glorifying a bird chest, exposing your rib cage and lying about arm sizes is what's "gay" and "illogical."  Sorry chump, but when you make a profile like that youre gonna get burned.  Id be fucking flabbergasted if the thread starter has been the only one that has laughed hysterically at your profile, much less your claims.

Youre a bitch.  The kind of person that gets out of the shower to take a piss.  The kind of kid that puts a book shelf wing, a fart pipe, and a v-tech sticker on a neon.  The kind of pussy that talks shit about other guys getting laid when youre not.  The kind of shitbag that fucks his friends gfriends while cheating on your own.  The kind of idiot that uses the words: tight, playa, chillen, dawg, or whichever new MTV, microwaved bullshit lingo that is fresh off the shitter.  The kind of chicken shit that says what youd "do" to someone who has been declared your bitch-ness to a crowd and has already lef the area.  The kind of loser that would get a girl pregnant before the age of 25 and ditch her while feeling like a man about it.  Youre a bitch.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 21, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> *Youre a bitch.  The kind of person that gets out of the shower to take a piss. * The kind of kid that puts a book shelf wing, a fart pipe, and a v-tech sticker on a neon.  The kind of pussy that talks shit about other guys getting laid when youre not.  The kind of shitbag that fucks his friends gfriends while cheating on your own.  The kind of idiot that uses the words: tight, playa, chillen, dawg, or whichever new MTV, microwaved bullshit lingo that is fresh off the shitter.  The kind of chicken shit that says what youd "do" to someone who has been declared your bitch-ness to a crowd and has already lef the area.  The kind of loser that would get a girl pregnant before the age of 25 and ditch her while feeling like a man about it.  Youre a bitch.



O wow.  Uber pwnage.  In bold my favorite line.  Will be in sig.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> LMFAO LMFAO, So i'm not a guido because I live in Ohio?
> Wow, didn't know you had to be a fake gotti to be italian, what a shame.
> HAHAH, too bad both my parents are wops, idiot.
> And this shit about PM's about pics, TOO bad I could screen shot that and show the world how bad you are at lying, such a shame you are if you can't insult anyone without telling a lie, what a shame to life you may be.
> ...



You misunderstand me buddy, your not a guido not because you live in ohio but because your a flaming half a fembot hick with twig arms. 

And your girlfriend, dude I don't even want to start with her/it. She looks like your sister with a wig on

and seriously, stop PMing me. your not getting an ass pic


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 21, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> You misunderstand me buddy, your not a guido not because you live in ohio but because your a flaming half a fembot *hick* with twig arms.



Hey now, just because you live in ohio doesn't mean you're a hick...


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 21, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> You misunderstand me buddy, your not a guido not because you live in ohio but because your a flaming half a fembot hick with twig arms.
> 
> And your girlfriend, dude I don't even want to start with her/it. She looks like your sister with a wig on
> 
> and seriously, stop PMing me. your not getting an ass pic



Let me see the girlfriend.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Hey now, just because you live in ohio doesn't mean you're a hick...



Touched a nerve eh?


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Let me see the girlfriend.



I wouldn't do that to you


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

Akira, you make no sense, what so ever, Seriously, you want to try me go for it, you're the one that will be "burned" I have yet to hear anything logical YET, still ? Not in denial either, you can run your game but at the end of the day, you're still a hypocrite "INTERNET TOUGH GUY" wow, I guarantee you couldn't back up half of the things you just said, i have been yet to seen proofof anything, lol esp the Neon LOL 
so in the end Akira, you're the bitch here, I see nothing from you
To bad NOTHING of the things you said were even close , NOT ONE, that's a shame too, I mean you could at least TRY, but you still didn't prevail, loserrr.
In the end, you own nothing. If you're going to try to insult someone, at least not make up stuff, dumbass.

Now as for Mack, you also have lame insults, im still not bothered by an insult
and my girlfriend looks like my sister LMAO, hahah that had to be the gayest insult besides akiras, the only flamers here are you and Akira, and War. You three are the ones judging a man and such, how am i the one that's a flamer here? I didn't know Cleveland was a country area? WOW, you're a complete dumbass, go fake it up wannabe gotti, you'll never be a true diego.

lol goddamn, these people should be on a shortbus, i swear, non of them have yet to anywhere insult me, lol. keep on trying guys, lol you're not gettin anywhere. In the end you only look even more stupid.

this post could go on forever lol, it amuses me to see the agony of their lives.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Hey now, just because you live in ohio doesn't mean you're a hick...



seriously.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

All I'm reading is blah blah blah i can talk shit but I can't back it up, this is past pathetic.


----------



## Decker (Dec 21, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> All I'm reading is blah blah blah i can talk shit but I can't back it up, this is past pathetic.


Maybe, but it is still somewhat interesting.

Someone bring me a bottle.

It's time to imbibe.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

Decker said:


> Maybe, but it is still somewhat interesting.
> 
> Someone bring me a bottle.
> 
> It's time to imbibe.



Some Aberlour 18 year old suffice?


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 21, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> All I'm reading is blah blah blah i can talk shit but I can't back it up, this is past pathetic.


Neigther can your 14" arms...


----------



## Decker (Dec 21, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Some Aberlour 18 year old suffice?


That'd be fine pal.

Not the 5 Star plastic bottled Pick 'n Save special that I'm used to but it will do.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

"14 inch arms" lame, too bad they aren't so it's still pathetic WAR, hahah, I call you out war and you back down, what a loser,  "IM TRYIN TO PROTECT MY FAMILY" how about you protect yourself cause all this shit youre sayin is behind a screen, guarantee you wont say this shit, cause you're only what 15 years old? You know where I am WAR, you can come out here and prove yourself, oh wait you can't.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow you can post a picture of me and my girlfriend from halloween, wow, you're cool, what was your reasoning for that ? I still see you can't post a picture of yourself, LOLLLLLL, oh man.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 21, 2006)

I never backed down motherfucker... I sent you my number.. Call me when your nuts and arms grow


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 21, 2006)

This is great, reminds me of 19inchpump's thread... Great entertainment value here.



xxst3r0idzxx said:


> I still see you can't post a picture of yourself, LOLLLLLL, oh man.



He does have a number of pictures if you click the "gallery" button.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> This is great, reminds me of 19inchpump's thread... Great entertainment value here.




that is what I was thinking.  haha


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> Wow you can post a picture of me and my girlfriend from halloween, wow, you're cool, what was your reasoning for that ? I still see you can't post a picture of yourself, LOLLLLLL, oh man.



halloween my ass, you two wear that when your just hanging around


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Youre an internet tough guy. Why would you be scared of me? You would be in person and it doesnt take me to say that, but your myspace profile.
> 
> Glorifying a bird chest, exposing your rib cage and lying about arm sizes is what's "gay" and "illogical." Sorry chump, but when you make a profile like that youre gonna get burned. Id be fucking flabbergasted if the thread starter has been the only one that has laughed hysterically at your profile, much less your claims.
> 
> Youre a bitch. The kind of person that gets out of the shower to take a piss. The kind of kid that puts a book shelf wing, a fart pipe, and a v-tech sticker on a neon. The kind of pussy that talks shit about other guys getting laid when youre not. The kind of shitbag that fucks his friends gfriends while cheating on your own. The kind of idiot that uses the words: tight, playa, chillen, dawg, or whichever new MTV, microwaved bullshit lingo that is fresh off the shitter. The kind of chicken shit that says what youd "do" to someone who has been declared your bitch-ness to a crowd and has already lef the area. The kind of loser that would get a girl pregnant before the age of 25 and ditch her while feeling like a man about it. Youre a bitch.


 
  Burn!


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

LOL, he must have just put them there, I'm still more cut than him let alone larger, the only thing he has on me, is a set of triceps and thats not shit to me. HAHAH, dude you are PATHETIC, Func. Least lose that bodyfat on that gut of yours, HAHAH, seriously, I am laughin at this shit, fuckin suckin in that stomach LMAO, you can see the rib lines.
I got more muscle on my Lats than he does his whole body. oh my god I'm gonna have a fit. LOLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


>


 
The guy in the back looks tougher than the dildo in the cowboy hat.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

Halloween "goin out like that, everyday" how pathetic can you be, you try to insult my girlfriend, cause you dont have shit on me, HAHAH, fuckin wannabe gotti, go back to your clubs, fag


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

"guy in the back" is that supposed to be an insult or what? cause its not insulting anyone, cause there isnt a guy in the back


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> "guy in the back" is that supposed to be an insult or what? cause its not insulting anyone, cause there isnt a guy in the back


 
Just an observation. The dude with the wig on looks tougher than the kid with the cowboy hat on.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

LMAO, on your myspace, you look like a dildo with a nose, for real Mc, i bet you my gf can kick the shit out of your ass.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2006)

> Func. Least lose that bodyfat on that gut of yours, HAHAH, seriously, I am laughin at this shit, fuckin suckin in that stomach LMAO, you can see the rib lines.



Aww buddy, c'mon. I would think you and your manfriend would know a thing or two about posing, then again after looking at that horror show of a picture, maybe not. 

Seriously its called a side chest pose, you do it when you have a chest. look into it when you get one


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

last time i checked, it didn't matter how lean you are to be in MMA.

Func's BF% looks to be comparable to yours anyway.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

HAHAHAH, LAME, at least I don't have a set of man tits, i mean seriously you got bitch tits goin on there, hahah, and you need to put on some actual muscle in your stomach, my v-lines make your back look like a toddlers HAHAH, if you're goin to take pictures of yourself in your underwear, you at least best look good while doin so.
And mack you dont have a chest, my brother is 14 and has more muscle than you, and he's 120 lbs.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

this post isn't even about me anymore, hahah, obviously when you try to insult someone else, that isn't even part of the argument, debate or fight, you know you won, cause they dont have shit upon you.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

Lol, i love this shit, gotta love the haters, theyre your biggest fans


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

and WAR you never sent me shit, I looked at all my messages today, not one came from you, if so I woulda got your number and called you by now, so therefore quit your lies, if you dont believe me, ill screen shot it for you.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> Lol, i love this shit, gotta love the haters, theyre your biggest fans


 
Do you realize that we are looking at pictures of you? Do you realize how fucking stupid you are? You are 160lbs soaking wet with 15 inch arms. How can the pictures we see of you be so inaccurate, yet the pictures of everyone else are balls on?

You aren't the first person in the world to ever be in a situation like this. Ya know, with his foot in his mouth on the internet? "Mack" as you refer to him,  would kick your ass in 3 seconds flat, but we'll never get to find out now will we? Bottom line is you're a pip squeak with zero muscle, that got caught in a lie, and is trying every teenage trick to get yourself out of it. Face it, you suck.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

"face it you suck" LMFAO LMFAO LMFAO DUDE you have to be the laen't mest one of them all, hahah,  160 lbs, hahah try 183, hahah, dude you are just as lame as the next one that has TRIED to insult me, still i own you.
You haven't even got me yet retard and you're being owned by a 18 year old.
Now if one of you could try to insult me without lying that would be great, and here did I get caught in a lie? I yet to see that anywhere?


----------



## largepkg (Dec 21, 2006)

Do me a favor please. Take a look at my gallery pick and tell me how big you think my arms are?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Do me a favor please. Take a look at my gallery pick and tell me how big you think my arms are?



Holy Fuck dude!  I didn't know you were that stacked!  great job!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> "face it you suck" LMFAO LMFAO LMFAO DUDE you have to be the laen't mest one of them all, hahah, 160 lbs, hahah try 183, hahah, dude you are just as lame as the next one that has TRIED to insult me, still i own you.
> You haven't even got me yet retard and you're being owned by a 18 year old.
> Now if one of you could try to insult me without lying that would be great, and here did I get caught in a lie? I yet to see that anywhere?


 
huh?   

I'm not trying to insult you, I'm trying to make you see the truth. The truth is, you're pathetic and I feel sorry for you. It's ok to be scrawny, nobody is holding that against you dude. Everyone starts somewhere, and when you are ready to start eating and lifting, I'm sure somebody will be there for you. Hopefully for your sake you haven't burned too many bridges around here, because this is a great place to come for help. When you are ready to let it all out, Doublebase will have no problem lending a shoulder to cry on. That is all.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> huh?
> 
> I'm not trying to insult you, I'm trying to make you see the truth. The truth is, you're pathetic and I feel sorry for you. It's ok to be scrawny, nobody is holding that against you dude. Everyone starts somewhere, and when you are ready to start eating and lifting, I'm sure somebody will be there for you. Hopefully for your sake you haven't burned too many bridges around here, because this is a great place to come for help. When you are ready to let it all out, Doublebase will have no problem lending a shoulder to cry on. That is all.



Nothing wrong with seeing the truth.  FatCat is good at helping people with this.  Earlier this month he made me realize that I too am a loser.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Nothing wrong with seeing the truth. FatCat is good at helping people with this. Earlier this month he made me realize that I too am a loser.


 

Must have worked, this post is spelled correctly 100%!


----------



## largepkg (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Holy Fuck dude!  I didn't know you were that stacked!  great job!



Thanks P! 

My point to this youngster is I'm 6'4'' 255lbs-260lbs @ around 11% in that pic. My arms measured 17 3/4 pumped!


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> HAHAHAH, LAME, at least I don't have a set of man tits, i mean seriously you got bitch tits goin on there, hahah, and you need to put on some actual muscle in your stomach, my v-lines make your back look like a toddlers HAHAH, if you're goin to take pictures of yourself in your underwear, you at least best look good while doin so.
> And mack you dont have a chest, my brother is 14 and has more muscle than you, and he's 120 lbs.




C'mon buddy, now your just being silly. You sound like your 16 years old and mad at the world. You are a Tool bag and everyone see's it


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Thanks P!
> 
> My point to this youngster is I'm 6'4'' 255lbs-260lbs @ around 11% in that pic. My arms measured 17 3/4 pumped!


 
Yeah dude, you're stacked.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Must have worked, this post is spelled correctly 100%!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2006)

ok. settle down n go work out.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> ok. settle down n go work out.



I'm going.  I'm going.

I am going to resign today!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2006)

resign what?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> resign what?



i am quitting my job today.  I am going in and telling the owner that I quit.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> i am quitting my job today.  I am going in and telling the owner that I quit.



from personal training?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2006)

do you have something else in line?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

Prince said:


> from personal training?



I am quitting the small studio that I work at because I ahve been offered an opportunity as the Director of Human Performance and Sports Conditioning at this facility in Scottsdale.  The program is just starting, and I am in charge of developing the entire thing...from marketing to training systems.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I am quitting the small studio that I work at because I ahve been offered an opportunity as the Director of Human Performance and Sports Conditioning at this facility in Scottsdale.  The program is just starting, and I am in charge of developing the entire thing...from marketing to training systems.



Wow... sounds like you'll be busy.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I am quitting the small studio that I work at because I ahve been offered an opportunity as the Director of Human Performance and Sports Conditioning at this facility in Scottsdale.  The program is just starting, and I am in charge of developing the entire thing...from marketing to training systems.



Thats a huge responsibility, Good luck P


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> Thats a huge responsibility, Good luck P



I am pretty nervous because I have never done marketing.  The place is a successful physical therapy clinic that has just opened their second location this past aug.  With that, they have built a performance facility (bumper plates, indoor 20yrd sprint track, etc..) and they need someone to come in and develop the whole program.  It is essentailly a dream job.  I just have to figure out how to get people in the door and create some buzz.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2006)

oh very very cool. congratulations.  i just told _someone_ to pay attention to you cuz you're a trainer and know your stuff. obviously someone in Scottsdale agrees with me.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

lol start eating, HAHAH my cal intake is about 2900 to about 3000 a day, and im fine with what i am now, i'm 183, so im cool, hahah so youre not anywhere near the truth, if you want truth FatCat, you should look into the mirror, and you will see a moron in the making.
sound like 16 but yet i'm 18 soon to be 19, hahah, toolbag, anything else that I haven't been called yet? 
Seriously this post has gotten to be really ovverrated. 

And largepgk, way to go bro!
my arms look like that pumped as well, I just want more fullness to my biceps, my pump only last a couple of hours.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> lol start eating, HAHAH my cal intake is about 2900 to about 3000 a day, and im fine with what i am now, i'm 183, so im cool, hahah so youre not anywhere near the truth, if you want truth FatCat, you should look into the mirror, and you will see a moron in the making.
> sound like 16 but yet i'm 18 soon to be 19, hahah, toolbag, anything else that I haven't been called yet?
> Seriously this post has gotten to be really ovverrated.
> 
> ...


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

yet I see nothing funny here?
I only see encouragement, something you lack fatcat.


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I am pretty nervous because I have never done marketing.  The place is a successful physical therapy clinic that has just opened their second location this past aug.  With that, they have built a performance facility (bumper plates, indoor 20yrd sprint track, etc..) and they need someone to come in and develop the whole program.  It is essentailly a dream job.  I just have to figure out how to get people in the door and create some buzz.



P-funk posing exhibition!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> oh very very cool. congratulations.  i just told _someone_ to pay attention to you cuz you're a trainer and know your stuff. obviously someone in Scottsdale agrees with me.



Wow, so you hooked P up with a dream job?


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

I wish I could have a dream job like that, I work at the vitamin shoppe now, im halfway towards my career! good luck pfunk


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Wow, so you hooked P up with a dream job?




no. my idea of a dream job would be craeting a fitness theme park where you got to do things in the tomb raider games like out run massive boulders n the water puzzles you solve or drown. insurance is going to be a bitch n i need a really good lawyer to write up the disclaimer.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> no. my idea of a dream job would be craeting a fitness theme park where you got to do things in the tomb raider games like out run massive boulders n the water puzzles you solve or drown. insurance is going to be a bitch n i need a really good lawyer to write up the disclaimer.


 
I saw something similar on TV not too long ago. I think it was called the "Viking Challenge" or something, it's Japanese. You have this massive obstacle course to fight your way through and then a random math problem is thrown at you, then more obstacle course. Cool shit.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

Sounds like Mxc if you were to ask me, lara croft is still amazing tho, I wish i was i was back into v games, i hate that shit now.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2006)

crono should do another im game.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 21, 2006)

Good work P-funk.  Keep us updated on how things are going.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks guys.  I really hope that I can get it going.......the first trainer I hire will be Dale Mabry (if I can get this thing off the ground and get business in the door).

Anyone in marketing with tips, I am open to suggestions.  I will posting some updates in my journal.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> thanks guys.  I really hope that I can get it going.......the first trainer I hire will be Dale Mabry (if I can get this thing off the ground and get business in the door).
> 
> Anyone in marketing with tips, I am open to suggestions.  I will posting some updates in my journal.




Marketing is essentially selling what you know and believe in. The hard part is getting people to believe in an unknown commodity. Do your job the way we know you can and the ideas and referrals will follow.

Will this be physical therapy? Are you tied to any hospitals or doctors? If not that's where you need to start.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 21, 2006)

Also, you made the right choice! Good luck P!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> Akira, you make no sense, what so ever, Seriously, you want to try me go for it, you're the one that will be "burned" I have yet to hear anything logical YET, still ? Not in denial either, you can run your game but at the end of the day, you're still a hypocrite "INTERNET TOUGH GUY" wow, I guarantee you couldn't back up half of the things you just said, i have been yet to seen proofof anything, lol esp the Neon LOL
> so in the end Akira, you're the bitch here, I see nothing from you
> To bad NOTHING of the things you said were even close , NOT ONE, that's a shame too, I mean you could at least TRY, but you still didn't prevail, loserrr.
> In the end, you own nothing. If you're going to try to insult someone, at least not make up stuff, dumbass.
> ...





 What horrible comebacks.  You basically just said the same thing repeatedly with different words.

st3roid must be getting frustrated.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Nothing wrong with seeing the truth.  FatCat is good at helping people with this.  Earlier this month he made me realize that I too am a loser.



Holy fucking shit.     God damn best thing Ive seen this guy say.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> And largepgk, way to go bro!
> *my arms look like that pumped as well*, I just want more fullness to my biceps, my pump only last a couple of hours.



Yeah good call FatCat...what the fuck is this kid thinking?

Jesus, at least 19inchpump's comebacks were spicy or creative.  This is just shitty.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Holy fucking shit.     God damn best thing Ive seen this guy say.



24,705 posts and that is the best thing you have heard me say?  I have failed!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Marketing is essentially selling what you know and believe in. The hard part is getting people to believe in an unknown commodity. Do your job the way we know you can and the ideas and referrals will follow.
> 
> Will this be physical therapy? Are you tied to any hospitals or doctors? If not that's where you need to start.



thanks.

it is part of the physical therapy clinic but we have gym space.

I am not scared about getting people results.....Getting results is easy, that is why I made so much money in NYC.  I got lots of people results.

The fact that it doesn't say "Gold's Gym" or "24 hour fitness" or something that alludes to the fact that training takes place in there is what concerns me, as that means people are not going to know that we offer that service.  So, I am thinking of ways of branching out.  I have some ideas though.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 21, 2006)

Frustrated with what ? Explain cause there is no frustration here, haha, you think you're actually getting to me LOL, okay dumbass NOT.
I'm actually laughing about this lol, are you goin to actually get anywhere with these insults? Cause last time I recalled, I've only heard "BLAH BLAH BLAH I TALK SHIT AND MY NAMES AKIRA YET IM LAME blah blah blah"

Dude if you're goin to talk your shit, at least have some common sense.

Haha lame.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 22, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> Frustrated with what ? Explain cause there is no frustration here, haha, you think you're actually getting to me LOL, okay dumbass NOT.
> I'm actually laughing about this lol, are you goin to actually get anywhere with these insults? Cause last time I recalled, I've only heard "BLAH BLAH BLAH I TALK SHIT AND MY NAMES AKIRA YET IM LAME blah blah blah"
> 
> Dude if you're goin to talk your shit, at least have some common sense.
> ...


 
You're the lame one, getting your ugly ass girlfriend to send me threatning messages on myspace. Tell that horse lipped farm animal to mind her own buisness you scrawny punk.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> You're the lame one, getting your ugly ass girlfriend to send me threatning messages on myspace. Tell that horse lipped farm animal to mind her own buisness you scrawny punk.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 22, 2006)

Doublebase said:


>


 
Don't mess with me this morning!! I'm Superdork!!


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2006)

But its Friday and we are all off for a few days.  Plus the Eagles are playing Dallas for a playoff postition on Monday.  You should be concentrating on that, not being mean to this kids gf.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 22, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> But its Friday and we are all off for a few days. Plus the Eagles are playing Dallas for a playoff postition on Monday. You should be concentrating on that, not being mean to this kids gf.


 
She started it!  

And I'm not off until tommorrow!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 22, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> Frustrated with what ? Explain cause there is no frustration here, haha, you think you're actually getting to me


How many times are we going ot hear this comeback?



xxst3r0idzxx said:


> okay dumbass NOT.



Holy shit, did you just make a "not" joke?  Welcome back to the 90s, jerkoff.



xxst3r0idzxx said:


> I'm actually laughing about this lol, are you goin to actually get anywhere with these insults?


Ok, now weve heard THIS shit already too...


xxst3r0idzxx said:


> Cause last time I recalled, I've only heard "BLAH BLAH BLAH I TALK SHIT AND MY NAMES AKIRA YET IM LAME blah blah blah"


 Now that one made me laugh.  Even harder than your 17" arm joke.



xxst3r0idzxx said:


> Dude if you're goin to talk your shit, at least have some common sense.
> Haha lame.



Ok if youre going to reply, youre going to have to do better, I mean, this just sucks cuz you just suck.

Youre small.
Youre girl looks masculine.
You look feminine.

 I guess theres a balance.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 22, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> She started it!
> 
> And I'm not off until tommorrow!



Neither am I.

Did she really email you?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> She started it!
> 
> And I'm not off until tommorrow!



Well either am I but none of us are doing any real work today.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 22, 2006)

I know I am.  Xmas season is peak for me.

Besides, this thread is good for 15 min to kill every so often.  This kid is so easy to offend.  Oh wait, no hes not.  Theres just 13 pages of lousy defense because he "doesnt care."  Riiiiight.  I guess that would implicate he didnt have a life then(?)

I can already hear the comeback now..  "Me have no life?  LOL You have no life, loser!  Akira = Hater"


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2006)

you forgot "All I can hear is blah blah blah blah"


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 22, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Neither am I.
> 
> Did she really email you?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


>



Ask her for some bikini shots


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Ask her for some bikini shots



Why do you want to see a cock buldging in a thong?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 22, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Ask her for some bikini shots


 
Why? I already own the movie "Hot to Trot."


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2006)

lol, this thread just keeps on going!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## AKIRA (Dec 22, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Why do you want to see a cock buldging in a thong?



Did you forget whos asking?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 22, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Why? I already own the movie "Hot to Trot."



Oh my god..I remember that movie.  Bobcat's last goodie with the exception of that clown movie that he did too...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Oh my god..I remember that movie.  Bobcat's last goodie with the exception of that clown movie that he did too...



 

Hot to Trot!  What a great film.

What the hell was the name of that Clown movie?  Adam Sandler was in it too.....god, that was such a funny movie.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2006)

Vulgar the clown.  I dont' think that is a funny movie though.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 22, 2006)

Shakes the Clown


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Shakes the Clown



oh yea!  haha..waht a great movie.  Wasn't Michael Richars in it also?  There was someone else in it.  I remeber them getting shit face drunk and puking while driving down the road in a convertable.

what a great film.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 22, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> You're the lame one, getting your ugly ass girlfriend to send me threatning messages on myspace. Tell that horse lipped farm animal to mind her own buisness you scrawny punk.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 22, 2006)

the guy has an interest in bodybuilding, he came to the right place, why not give him some pointers instead of continuing this crap? i punish my kids for antagonizing each other.... you wanna be next


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> the guy has an interest in bodybuilding, he came to the right place, why not give him some pointers instead of continuing this crap? i punish my kids for antagonizing each other.... you wanna be next



How would you punish me?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 22, 2006)

take away your playstation, tell you no movies today or a financial penalty. next time we shop you owe your sister an amount of money in proportion to your offense.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> take away your playstation, tell you no movies today or a financial penalty. next time we shop you owe your sister an amount of money in proportion to your offense.



more, more....  keeep going...


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 22, 2006)

Greatest thread ever...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2006)

i think it is coming to an end though.  I don't think xxxst3roidzxxx will be back anymore.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 22, 2006)

lol bobcats just mad cause my gf insulted him and he doesnt have shit to sa about her either lol thats two - zero bobcat, you lose lol.

And this thread goes nowhre, akira has the mindset of a 12 year old, loserrr.

dude you have no point here?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 22, 2006)

stop wasting your time bickering in this thread n go forth n explore the rest of ironmagazine. there's some great stuff here that will do you a lot more good than open chat pissing contests. grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 22, 2006)

Lol trust me Little Wing, I'm way ahead of you, I wanna know how to post and shit, I haven't had time lately, considering I've been tied up lifting and workin, and other things for xmas, haha, it's been totally fuckin crazy.
Other than I'm not worried about any of these guys, I already found out who the kid is, and I'm not worried about any of this even more, lol, I'm not gonna use my good insults on the ones that haven't insulted me yet LOL, seriously.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 22, 2006)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> Lol trust me Little Wing, I'm way ahead of you, I wanna know how to post and shit, I haven't had time lately, considering I've been tied up lifting and workin, and other things for xmas, haha, it's been totally fuckin crazy.
> Other than I'm not worried about any of these guys, I already found out who the kid is, and I'm not worried about any of this even more, lol, *I'm not gonna use my good insults on the ones that haven't insulted me yet LOL, seriously.*


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 22, 2006)

HAHA FAT, YOU'RE JUST ANGRY CAUSE YOU GOT INSULTED by younger people, let alone more attractive people than you, period.
That superhero outfit you're wearing, are you gayman? Does your butt whistle when you fly ? Is your line "I AM GAYMAN, HERE I COME TO SAVE THE DAY, DONT I LOOK FASHIONABLE"


Dude you're a 26 year old pathetic faggot that can't insult anyone, you should just commit suicide, save the world some trouble cause noone cares about your worthless ass.


----------

